# Anyone fancy a meet up? Part 2



## Fidget

New home ladies.............


----------



## kara76

thanks fidget

well girls the 11th june is out for me but im well up for another meet in june


----------



## popsi

maybe we should start with dates again as it went a bit crazy last time LOL and everyone seemed to be forgetting.

I am free pretty much anytime


----------



## kara76

work is a pain for me


----------



## CookieSal

I am relatively flexible on dates, as long as it's OK for me to come after 4 as I will more than likely be working.  If I have a tx cycle then it could be more tricky so I don't want to suggest a date in case I have to pull out.


----------



## miriam7

well i cant come either on the 11th as my mum and dad are off to london on the tue-thur so no lift and jeff will be in work    any dates for the big meet yet?


----------



## Moth

Sorry girls, can't come as will be on hols  - hope to catch you all at the next meet for a chat   (Sorry Miriam - could've given you a lift if i was here! maybe next time eh!)

Moth x


----------



## miriam7

no probs moth.. when are you back of your hols? we are going to plan another soon


----------



## kara76

i am good for 16th 17th 25 26


----------



## ebonie

im good for the 16th also kara as i am working the other dates


----------



## popsi

I am ok for the 16th too ...


----------



## ANDI68

Mee too but won't be able to make it til after 4 ish


----------



## kara76

so girls

16th June??

its a monday


----------



## miriam7

that should be ok for me aswell


----------



## CookieSal

Possibly ok for 16th.


----------



## kara76

so 4pm onwards usually spot?

copy and paste names girls

1. kara


----------



## ebonie

1. kara 
2,Emma


----------



## popsi

i cant do 11th & 16th though girlies.. so are we just going for 16th


----------



## kara76

maybe we could do both as that way those who can make one and not the other.

it might work

popsi i wana see you hunni


----------



## popsi

Sal -- are you available on the 16th ?

I am happy to go then will do my injection in the loo lol !! i dont care really 

I wanna see you all too


----------



## kara76

i will be jabbing too mate, maybe we can have a mass jab lol


----------



## CookieSal

Need to check but should be OK.  All being well I will also be jabbing


----------



## ANDI68

Oh God I can't jab in loo ..... hate it at the best of times


----------



## kara76

ravan will also be jabbing lol

andi maybe drive home and come back lol


----------



## kara76

im awful cause i jab anywhere now, will be jabbing in a truck next week 

so we all good for this date?


----------



## CookieSal

I'm not sure I can either, managed the pessary in a nightclub place in Bath but will be more nervous with the jabs.


----------



## ANDI68

You could come to mine and jab Sal.  What time do you jab?


----------



## kara76

come on girls, if you can do it at home you can do it here

christ if you can't i will jab you


----------



## ANDI68

I detect a telling off


----------



## kara76

pmsl 

i do understand i really do girls, ive always jabbed in weird places my first ever jab was at luke bros house and then the next few were in a tent!!!!

so you all coming or what lol?


----------



## ANDI68

what time is everyones jabs?


----------



## kara76

list

1. kara
2. emma
3. chilipepper 

i jab at 630pm ish


----------



## ANDI68

well **** jabbing it isnt as easy is it


----------



## kara76

depends on what type if **** jabbing lol sorry my mind is in the gutter today lol

can you just nip home?

come on get on the list


----------



## popsi

1. kara
2. emma
3. chilipepper 
4. Popsi (with jab !!)


c'mon girls we can do it !! use ands house if you cant x


----------



## ANDI68

we dont stay that late do we, so if I did it around 8 I would just wait til I got home

I'm a compulsive hand washer .. or freak as some people would say


----------



## kara76

1. kara (jabbing in the loos or where ever)
2. emma
3. chilipepper 
4. Popsi (with jab !!)
5. andi (**** jabbing or going home )

that is your on the list lol.........


----------



## kara76

1. kara (jabbing in the loos or where ever)
2. emma
3. chilipepper 
4. Popsi (with jab !!)
5. andi (**** jabbing or going home )
6. ravan (also jabbing and letting me loose with them lol)


----------



## miriam7

1. kara (jabbing in the loos or where ever)
2. emma
3. chilipepper 
4. Popsi (with jab !!)
5. andi (**** jabbing or going home )
6. ravan (also jabbing and letting me loose with them lol)
7.miriam                                                                                                                                    well ive got a bottle of the hand sanitiser you get in the hospitals i will bring it for you andi!


----------



## kara76

ness ness if your reading this are you coming?

the first of our group successes


----------



## miriam7

the first of many hopefully..


----------



## kara76

miriam7 said:


> the first of many hopefully..


here here


----------



## kara76

1. kara (jabbing in the loos or where ever)
2. emma
3. chilipepper 
4. Popsi (with jab !!)
5. andi (**** jabbing or going home )
6. ravan (also jabbing and letting me loose with them lol)
7. miriam    
8. Ness


----------



## ANDI68

Kara, are you adding people willy nilly?


----------



## Moth

Providing my plane's not delayed, i may be able to come on the 16th! Won't be jabbing my **** though, but it'll probably wobble   from all the food and drink i've had on hols   Will check FF when i get home to see if you're all still going!

Moth x


----------



## ANDI68

When do you go Moth?


----------



## popsi

hi girls

well do i look different now i am on my laptop at last been setting it up for bloody hours !! finally all working now so there will be no getting away with me t are we now abandoning the meet on the 11th and going for the one of the 16th instead  

andi - how are you feeling now chick x and yep i think you are right Kara is just adding names willy nilly lol.. i really hope lots of us go .. it will be really fab   

right off to find more things on my computer lol xx


----------



## kara76

moth it would be great to meet you, the more the merrier


----------



## ebonie

Im so glad that u are all able to come i hope there will be more coming as well


----------



## CookieSal

You can add me too....last time I jabbed at 19:30, not decided whether I'll stick with the same time or not this cycle.


----------



## kara76

1. kara (jabbing in the loos or where ever)
2. emma
3. chilipepper 
4. Popsi (with jab !!)
5. andi (**** jabbing or going home )
6. ravan (also jabbing and letting me loose with them lol)
7. miriam    
8. Ness 
9. cookie sal ( jabbing too )

lets hope we don't get caught as we wil look like we are all jacking up.

so will emma and miriam be boozing again?


----------



## ebonie

Well i wil if i can get a lift lol


----------



## kara76

i thought you might say that lol


----------



## ebonie

Well if miriam is drinking i cant leave her drink on her own it would be rude


----------



## popsi

hi well i dont know if i will be jabbing now thinking of maybe jabbing at about 9pm ish this time i think it will be easier all round as will have more chance of being home then on a daily basis


----------



## ebonie

That sounds a good time pops to jab hun xxx


----------



## kara76

1. kara (jabbing in the loos or where ever)
2. emma
3. chilipepper 
4. Popsi (with jab !!)
5. andi (**** jabbing or going home )
6. ravan (also jabbing and letting me loose with them lol)
7. miriam    
8. Ness 
9. cookie sal ( jabbing too )

just adding the list again so it doesn't get lost

i jab at 630pm ish


----------



## Moth

Sorry Andi - only just got back on here - been busy having a domestic!  
Am going on hols this weekend but only for a week, so hopefully won't be too wrecked to drive down the M4!

Kara - It would be great to finally put names to faces!

Moth x


----------



## ebonie

Yeah moth it will be nice to meet you hun 
I will be the quiet one in the corner!!!


----------



## Moth

Somehow, i don't quite believe that!! I'll know you and Miriam as no doubt you'll both be under the table by the time I get there      

Moth x


----------



## ebonie

Aww lol u know me to well already moth lol i will be under the table picking miriam up


----------



## miriam7

lol im not that bad! will you be coming from work moth? what time are we meeting?


----------



## kara76

meet at 3pm?

i might do a little shopping as usual


----------



## ebonie

LOl kara u dont need a new phone already do you  

3pm sounds good i might a little bit later wont know till the day as i need to get a lift sorted


----------



## popsi

well i dont think i will be there till about 4.30 ish as work manic at the moment and cant see me getting away much before that time .. hope this is ok, will get there sooner if i can


----------



## Moth

I'm off that day Miriam. So hopefully will be able to come - depends on how hung over i am from my week of boozing on hols - not too good at driving after large amounts of alcohol!  (thought i'd take a leaf from your book   ) if you can't beat 'em - join 'em!

Hope to be there though, wherever it may be - is it the Harvester at Sarn Services - What junction on the M4 would that be?

Moth x


----------



## miriam7

it is the Harvester at Sarn Services but i aint got a clue what junction im a passenger not driver so am clueless! are you drinking or driving moth? me and emma will be


----------



## ANDI68

J36


----------



## ebonie

It will be nice to meet you moth by the way what is ur real name hun or are we going to call you moth when at the harvesters


----------



## Ness30

Hi everyone. Sorry I have not been on for a while but I have been really tired and barely had the energy to turn the computer on........Yes I am planning on coming and may need a jab now and again to keep me awake!  I have been exhausted and nauseous for the past 4 weeks and am rough for most of the day which hasn't been great but I am not complaining.

Hope the jabbing is all going well and your not feeling any side effects.

Looking forward to catching up with everyone and having a good chat.

See you all on the 16th - Ness xx


----------



## miriam7

hiya ness i dont want to sound mean but im glad you are feeling sick!   ...it will be great to see you on the meet up xxx


----------



## kara76

hehe yeah im glad you feeling sick too

will be lovely to see you


----------



## Moth

Cheers Andi, hopefully i'll take the correct exit!

Ebonie - I hate to let spooks be the only woman of mystery on here - so i may - or may not  - divulge my true identity  

Have been packing all night and now i have to type up something for work, so better dash or i'll never get to bed!

Moth x


----------



## miriam7

have you finished packing moth.. are you trying to be organised i bet you will unpack and repack by the weekend to check you have everything..no matter what you will think you have forgoton something!


----------



## ebonie

Hiya ness it will be nice to see you hun!!!

Moth so u are another woman of mystery are you hun it will be nice to meet you hun !!!

Nikki are u coming on the 16th it will be nice to meet you again hugs emmaxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ANDI68

Ness, how mean are they    Yes, it will be lovely to see you

Moth, hope your acu appointment goes well today, don't ask me how I've remembered I just have    I think it may be because I could have been going the same day before transfer but mine is tomorrow.  J36 is the exit after Pencoed if that helps.


----------



## Moth

Hiya Andi - you impress me with your memory! What do you do to hone your memory skills - do you eat loads of fish 

Appt went well but all i have done is yawn since i got back an hour ago! Pauline is lovely - i said someone had recommended her to me who sees her in Cowbridge but said i couldn't divulge any names - she laughed and said she could guess who it was! You're obviously infamous!

Thanks for the directions. How are you feeling today?

Moth x


----------



## ANDI68

No Moth not great amounts of fish, some people just call me anal  

You can say my name it's not a problem.  

I felt tired after my first appt too.  Drink plenty of water too.

I'm feeling okay thanks


----------



## kara76

anal pmsl

opps sorry mind of dirt again


----------



## popsi

Kara !!!    oh well i guess Andi has not helped as she keeps telling us of the big pricks in her bum   <sorry could not resist And  )


----------



## ebonie

Pmsl at this coversation u lot make me laugh !!!!


----------



## popsi

hiya Emma   hows you hun


----------



## ebonie

Im ok thanks got to leave for work in five minutes  
I will be glad when friday comes !!!
I am  when i read your conversations


----------



## popsi

emma !!!you are the teacher of them all LOL!!!!  

have a good night in work honey nearly friday now, OMG will you miss BB tomorrow


----------



## kara76

big pricks in her ****, i heard ice helps too lol

im so glad to see the convo *going down*opps there we go again

so is the topic of convo at the meet filth?


----------



## ebonie

Welll i will be able to watch an hour of it  

Lol the teacher  
But i will be able to watch it on friday and in peace cause darren will be out lol
Kara i think between the jabbing and the topic off conversation we will be thrown out of the harvesters pmsl


----------



## popsi

i reckon they be glad to see us there.. with our conversations the people who overhear them must be asking when we are there next so they can come again LOL !! its like reality tv .. LIVE LOL


----------



## ebonie

I agree popsi lol
Good night girlsxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kara76

bumping this for helen and anyone else who wants to join us

harvester, sarn services

16th June 3pm onwards, i will be there at 3ish hoping not alone lol

1. kara (jabbing in the loos or where ever)
2. emma
3. chilipepper 
4. Popsi (with jab !!)
5. andi (**** jabbing or going home )
6. ravan (also jabbing and letting me loose with them lol)
7. miriam    
8. Ness 
9. cookie sal ( jabbing too )


----------



## ANDI68

I'll be doing my jab when I get home, I need a clean place  

What time are you jabbing And?


----------



## popsi

well to be honest And, i am thinking of changing the times from last time, and doing them about 9.30pm ish, as i figure as its summer i may well be out and about in the early evening so think that may be best, in that case i will not be jabbing in the toilets lol.. wait till i get home


----------



## kara76

i will be jabbing wherever lol

wednesday jab will be in a truck, ive done them in some strange places


----------



## CookieSal

Is Laura coming?  (cardifflaura)


----------



## popsi

not sure sal, we've not heard from here for a little while.. Laura where r u  

Sal - OMG !! you have baseline on Monday


----------



## CookieSal

Actually hun, it will probably be Tues or Wed as I reckon Monday will be CD1.  Hopefully AF will put in an appearance and I'll call on Monday to make my appt.


----------



## popsi

well i done you a dance... did karen read it instead


----------



## CookieSal

Nah, she's just trying to steal my thunder!


----------



## ANDI68

How do you manage when you're both having one Sal?    I bet you get pampered and Karen soldiers on


----------



## CookieSal

Well naturally mine are far more traumatic and painful.....    This is the first time in months that we are in sync.  (well assuming mine shows up)


----------



## ANDI68

As I suspected Sal


----------



## popsi

LMAO !!! i bet thats a scary house when your both in sync !! john gets frightened enough with one hormonal woman around, imagine 2 in one house


----------



## CookieSal

You know me so well ladies.  

In fairness mine have been horrendous over the past months....I have single handedly kept Tampax and Bodyform in business, not to mention Nurofen.  Karen's are far more well behaved.    She doesn't get as over emotional as me either - but that's because I am a special, delicate little thing


----------



## popsi

awww sal bless you honey x i live on neurofen liquid capsules on af too lol


----------



## CookieSal

Rubbish isn't it - I think we all deserve 9 months off!


----------



## kara76

mooncup;s are the way to go, don't need to carry a thing once af has started


----------



## CookieSal

Are they good no matter how heavy?


----------



## kara76

yep and they are only £14 atm from where i got mind

google bodykind


----------



## CookieSal

Hmmm, I'll have to think on that one.


----------



## kara76

bumping this for helen and anyone else who wants to join us

harvester, sarn services

16th June 3pm onwards, i will be there at 3ish hoping not alone lol

1. kara (jabbing in the loos or where ever)
2. emma
3. chilipepper 
4. Popsi (with jab !!)
5. andi (**** jabbing or going home )
6. ravan (also jabbing and letting me loose with them lol)
7. miriam     
8. Ness 
9. cookie sal ( jabbing too )


----------



## miriam7

well i will be extra early! latest scan time they had was 11.30..so im coming from then


----------



## ANDI68

I won't bet on it, when do scans ever run to time  

How are you getting there Mriam?


----------



## popsi

i wont be there until later as I have to work, hope to get there around 4pm.. hope this is ok with  you girls


----------



## miriam7

sorry been in the garden ..i am sat eating a corneto of the ice cream van! my mum or jeff will take me .. its ok tho i will get emma to meet me earlier.. and kara maybee


----------



## kara76

yeah i will meet you earlier mate


----------



## miriam7

cheers!


----------



## ebonie

Hello girls what time will you be there rougly kara and miriam


----------



## miriam7

lol i dont know yet ..like andi said i could be waiting a while for the scan.. your easy i can just ring u when im leaving the hospital..it only takes you 10 mins to get there ..kara takes ages so if we say we will meet kara at 2?


----------



## kara76

2pm is cool with me


----------



## ebonie

Hello girls are u looking forward to monday ??


----------



## popsi

I am i am i am


----------



## ebonie

lol when do u start jabbing andi is it today


----------



## popsi

em - nope its tomorrow, how looking forward but am too lol


----------



## ebonie

lol ohh have u decided wat time ur going to do ur jabs hun!!


----------



## popsi

who's coming tomorrow then ladies

1. Andrea (popsi)


----------



## kara76

1. Andrea (popsi)
2. kara
3. ravan
4. chillipepper


----------



## popsi

ladies .. i may have a problem,  all the petrol stations in my area are sold out !!! so hopefully they will get some in today or the morning or i may not be able to make it !!! i cant see this being the case as I am sure they will get some soon


----------



## kara76

no way thats people panic buying

im sure you will get some, try phoning round some places you must come

are you working tomorrow? if not i could pick you up but it would mean coming to clinic with me too


----------



## popsi

yeah i am working till 3.15pm.. i am sure i will get some too.. going to have a look again in a couple of hours if not will have a look in town tomorrow on my way to work, thanks Kara, i will be there one way or another LOL


----------



## popsi

girls not looking good at moment .. no petrol in 10 mile radius and they not expecting any locally until tues possibly wednesday !!! i am still on a mission


----------



## kara76

as long as you can get some on the m4 have you enough to get you there?

where do you work should i drop you a can of petrol off lol


----------



## popsi

ladies -- - i have petrol    sent dh on a 25 mile round trip but now have some PHEW !!


----------



## kara76

good dh


----------



## ebonie

1. Andrea (popsi)
2. kara
3. ravan
4. chillipepper 
5.Emma(Ebonie)


Omg pops i am so glad that you got petrol people panic buying annoys me  lol i think we are still ok around by me for now lol anyway im not driving tomorrow !!

Look forward to seeing you girls tomorrow


----------



## popsi

em - i know what you mean, but boy was i panicing today LOL !


----------



## miriam7

1. Andrea (popsi)
2. kara
3. ravan
4. chillipepper 
5.Emma(Ebonie)
6.miriam
jeffs saying i will be getting a train home if he cant get petrol 2morrow!


----------



## popsi

LMAO spooks   your so funny, but i was at the point where that would have done as long as i could have got there lol xx

hope your ok, have you made any decisions yet honey 


See the rest of you later i be there about 4pm. kara and miriam good luck for the scans xx


----------



## kara76

thanks for the luck

see you all later


----------



## ebonie

LOL spooks love the lawnmower ..

Kara and miriam lots of luck for ur scans   

Ill see you all later girls ...


----------



## ebonie

Moth are you coming today?
If you are its in the harvester by sarn services,
We are meeting at 3pm but some will be there earlier!!!
Any more coming today


----------



## ebonie

Hello everyone I am home i hope you all got home safely,Thanks for a great day i thoroughly enjoyed it today!!!


----------



## kara76

im home too

thanks girls for lots of laughs as usual


----------



## miriam7

im home too ! i got back just in time for big bro .. im a bit peckish now


----------



## ebonie

Lol ur peckish


----------



## popsi

Hi Girls

Thank you so much for a lovely time last night, i really enjoyed  , so glad we decided to meet up   

Em thanks for the link i will check it out now xx

Well work calls so i best be off.. shattered today tho' think its all the laughing lol

Karen - lovely to meet you too.. keep us informed about the neurotic lady  

xx


----------



## chilipepper

Morning everyone! I've found you! Yesterday was an absolute blast! Thanks everyone, I had such a lovely time and you are all bonkers!

The neurotic one was texting again this morning, she still hasn't got her head around pasturised and un-pasturised milk, dozy bint! Funny, she hasn't mentioned money at all....maybe I should invoice her for my advice?


----------



## kara76

i would mention the money lol


----------



## ebonie

Hello chilli lol so she is still texting you lol u should send her a bill for the advice and for the replys u send er in the  text


----------



## miriam7

yep bill her for all the txts messages you have to send! lol i had a lovley time too ..whens the next meet!   im about to watch the footy so will be back on later!


----------



## Ness30

Hi girls,

Really nice to catch up with you all yesterday. had a good chat and giggle. Hope everyone is well today and feeling positive! xxx


----------



## CookieSal

Last night did me a lot of good - thanks so much girls - and thank you on behalf of Karen too, I am far more pleasant when I have had a good laugh with you all


----------



## ANDI68

Another good meet up girls .. thanks


----------



## ebonie

Well whens the next one planned for


----------



## chilipepper

Ooh can we do it again next week?? Can we can we can we!!


----------



## kara76

ok girls dates

im good for 

17th and 31st they are thursdays unless you girl wana meet on another day

so girls when are you free, i need to do it on my days off as i work til 7pm - 8pm and i wouldn't get there


----------



## popsi

i cant give dates for july as  having all tx then and off work for 5 weeks and dh off for 3 so dont know where i will be or what i be doing, but will come if i can make it


----------



## CookieSal

I think I could do either of those - nothing in my diary at the moment anyway x


----------



## kara76

anyone else?


----------



## popsi

i just taking it one day at the time at the moment so i will see if if can come when you go, as we may be away somewhere


----------



## kara76

i should either be on my 2ww then or waiting to dr AGAIN

popsi a day at a time sounds good matey


----------



## deblest

Either ok.  I'll have done my HPT by then


----------



## KellyG

im in work most days   monday is my day off, i could come after work tho.. let me know ladies xxx


----------



## Moth

I can probably finish work early if it's on a Thursday, so either date should be ok for me.

Moth x


----------



## ebonie

Id have to swap a day as im in work both them dates and days but a thursday would be better for me as it would be easier for swap but a monday would be ideal


----------



## ANDI68

This isn't the July meet up but Kara is at the Clinic on Friday and we've arranged to meet up for lunch on her way back through as I don't work on a Friday, Ravan is coming along too.  Does anyone else want to join us?

We're meeting at the Harvester CAR PARK ..... then onto a secret location


----------



## CookieSal

Would have loved to but I will be in work - have a good time ladies x


----------



## kara76

a secret location lol

so list is 

1. andi (taking us to secret location
2. kara
3, ravan


----------



## ebonie

Hello girls i would love to come but it would all depends where the secret location is and how far away it is as i have to go over my sisters that day and i need to be back for jack are u allowed to reveal the secret location in a pm andi lol


----------



## ebonie

Aww spooks it would be lovely if you could come ur mystery tour sounds good lol


----------



## kara76

i would pmsl if you came dressed as willy




willy the wonker that is, lucky i spelt wonker right


----------



## ebonie

pmsl kara if u put a (A) after the w that would be rude


----------



## kara76

ebonie me rude NEVER


----------



## KellyG

what time ulot thinking bout on friday, did u say friday   i would love to come


----------



## kara76

yeah friday

thinking sometime around 1 ish....if im running late i will catch up


----------



## KellyG

im in work friday   then having my hair done after work... i will be at the next one tho!!


----------



## kara76

looking forward to seeing you girls tomorrow


----------



## popsi

its not fair !!! i have to work


----------



## KellyG

popsi said:


> its not fair !!! i have to work


me too


----------



## kara76

pull a sickie


----------



## ebonie

HIya girls sorry i havent been on earlier but i cant come tomorrow as i have loads of things to do and its my mum and dads wedding anniversary and i need to go over my sisters and be back by 3pm sorry  
Hope to see you at the next meet enjoy ur self hugs emma xxxxx


----------



## Ravan

thanks for the meet,it was great to see you all again.
Think I needed the break too 
thank you ...hope you all got home safe.


----------



## kara76

thanks girls for another great meet


----------



## ANDI68

Thanks for a great meet again girls. 

Great to see you Nikki and Tanya welcome and hope you can make more meet ups.

Ness ..... you looked great and blooming and fab scan pics hun  

Kara and Ravan ... big week ahead for you girls, good luck


----------



## ebonie

Hiya  girls sorry i couldnnt make the meet i hav been sso busy and i have just  come in from darrens birthday at the club no he didnt have a party but this club has loads of lock ins lol i was even serving myself behind the bar lol  we listened to the birds singin a we walked home lol bless hope ur al ok love you loadds emma cxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kara76

we should sort another meet girls


----------



## miriam7

yep we should ..give us some dates then


----------



## kara76

at the moment

17th and 31st i think

will check work rota on thursday


----------



## kara76

not the usual meet up girls

14th july myself and chillpepper are at the clinic and are meeting in cardiff

all welcome

so far

me 
chilli
ravan
cazzmo (and alex her little boy concieved from 2nd icsi)

i will need to hot foot it out of there at 3pm at the very latest


----------



## popsi

will not be there as hoping and    that is ec day .. but hope you all have a lovel time, what times you i clinic


----------



## kara76

i will be there at 930 and chil at 1030 as i will meet her there

maybe i will see you to wish you luck

you might have ec on the tuesday huni


----------



## kara76

fox and hounds whitchurch

CF14 1AD

hoping to be there at noon


----------



## popsi

yeah i know Kara, but provisionally booked for the monday, but i guess any time that week


----------



## kara76

so should we arrange a big meet for the end of the month?


----------



## ANDI68

Do we have a date for the July meet up?


----------



## kara76

i don't believe we do hunni

will check up rota tomorrow and post some dates up


----------



## miriam7

ok whos giving some dates


----------



## kara76

24th july?


----------



## miriam7

thur 24th ....anyone


----------



## ebonie

Its a maybe for me cause i would have to swap a shift so it all depends ill have to get back to you


----------



## KellyG

i could do that but i would have to meet up after work and then be home for 9 to do my injections


----------



## miriam7

thats fine kelly we never eat till bout 5 0r 6 anyway ..we wait for us all to get there first


----------



## KellyG

you normally meet in bridgend dont you? would take me 20/30 mins to get there from work, tut would i be the last one there


----------



## miriam7

lol its fine kelly dont worry bout being last there we are easy to spot we will be the group of cackling witches   what time do you finish work?


----------



## KellyG

i finish work at 5.30 but i may be able to leave a lil bit earlier


----------



## miriam7

yeah maybee you can pretend you have denist or something get there an hour earlier or something? we will wait for you know matter what tho ..


----------



## KellyG

ok i see wot i can do, normaly wen i want something i have to flash my boss


----------



## popsi

kelly ..if i can make it i would not be there before 5ish anyway as will be working, but like miriam said we wait for us all to arrive before scoffing our bellies lol


----------



## miriam7

you better start flashing then!


----------



## Scouse

I REALLY wanted to join you this time cos I'm a FF Meet Virgin  - but we're taking dh's children away and only come back that afternnon!  So Sorry x


----------



## ebonie

Sorry girls i have just clicked jack is off school and my mum is going away for the week so noone to have him so i cant make that week even if i do swap my shifts in work sorry girls another time maybe xxxxxxxxx


----------



## popsi

looks like a change of date may be coming girls lol


----------



## KellyG

ooooooo yeah its half term that week so no no for me too, my mum would have had josh all day


----------



## miriam7

lol i forgot it was summer holidays sorry emma and kelly!  o well back 2 square one


----------



## popsi

kelly is samson a rottweiler !


----------



## kara76

the first week in august is out for me but if you pick a date, i will try and make it


----------



## KellyG

yep popsi he is a rott and hes soo not a nasty dog


----------



## miriam7

hes a cutie! i have ..well i  had a staffie and she is good as gold with my 4 cats .. shes moved out up jeffs mums tho bigger garden and only pet shes not stupid!


----------



## popsi

awww he is so sweet Kelly, my aunty used to have one and he was just one big big softie who was scared of their golden retriever lol


----------



## kara76

my possible dates

28th 29th july

august

20th 21st

21st august is a thursday girls


----------



## ANDI68

I can do all dates, as long as it's 3 ish or later.  We must have a July meet??


----------



## ebonie

Hello girls the 28th of july would be perfect for me i agree andi i would love one in july to it will be nice to see you girls and to give u huge hugs lol


----------



## ANDI68

I had huge hugs last time we met and hugs make me


----------



## KellyG

im off on the 28th cos i have my baseline baby and i like giving hugs


----------



## miriam7

28th then is seeming ok ? it could be my transfer day if i surge on day 18   ..but hopefully i will be on 2ww by then


----------



## ebonie

lol oh andi its not supposed to make u cry hun  

Miriam hopefully hun iu will be on ur tww then hun ,,
so kelly are u coming then


----------



## popsi

not sure if i will make the meet girls... its 2 weeks after basting and i not too hopefull so dont think i will be much company if the old witch has appeared.. but if i can be there i will be as i am not working


----------



## ebonie

AWw popsi hun please come what ever the out come please we want to be there for you what ever the result, But popsi you got to keep positive i know its hard but please try


----------



## popsi

thanks ems   but i be no good as a snivling snotty wreck !!!, i dont do this filmstar crying.. oh boy when i am upset, snobs, swollen eyes, big red face the whole cabodle !!!


----------



## KellyG

i bring tissue (said in a chinese acent)


----------



## popsi

lol thank you chinese kelly


----------



## KellyG

(takes a bow)


----------



## ebonie

popsi u must come or we will all go to ur house 
loving the accent kelly


----------



## KellyG

lets just go to popsis then i wanna see the real popsi


----------



## popsi

LMAO !! kelly the girls will tell you the real popsi is quiet and shy


----------



## KellyG

i was talking bout your dog   eheheh love u tho i do wanna see you aswell


----------



## popsi

she is quiet and shy too


----------



## KellyG

maybe i bring samson they can have babies too


----------



## ANDI68

Andrea that quiet and shy facade doesn't work any more


----------



## popsi

ask ebonie.. she thinks i am   LOL

kelly.. now i have trouble tx, but popsi would find it impossible.. she has definately lost her bits and unable to find them lol


----------



## KellyG

awww bless her, would be funny to see samson trying tho


----------



## ebonie

Popsi is so noisy kelly u wouldnt believe it  
bye girls xxxx


----------



## popsi

LMAO !! thanks em.. have a good shift hun xxxx


----------



## Moth

Sorry girls, doubt i can make it - i work till 5 on a monday and it'll take me at least an hour or so to get there  

Moth x


----------



## miriam7

moth would it be possible for you to leave work an hour earlier? would be great to meet you


----------



## Scouse

Hurray I might actually be able to make one of yur meets!!!!!!!!!!!

Depends when AF arrives.
Anyone else going from Cardiff and fancy driving in together?


----------



## kara76

moth we can always make the meet later, more of a night meet

im happy to do this


----------



## ebonie

Im happy to do this as well kara !!!


----------



## kara76

i would get ****** if i could get there lol


----------



## ebonie

Kara do u ,mean drunk or do u mean pi..ed off if you couldnt get to a meet !!
sorry if im sounding  thick lol


----------



## popsi

emma - you got your blonde head on again


----------



## ebonie

lol my blonde head comes in quite often


----------



## kara76

p i s s e d as in drunk lol


----------



## popsi

LMAO Em your so funny    in a lovely way


----------



## ebonie

Id love to see you drunk kara  

lol aww thanks popsi


----------



## KellyG

im gonna jack up


----------



## ebonie

Kelly   lol
jack is here and your not waking him up lol


----------



## KellyG

tooo late


----------



## ebonie

lol ur cruel lol
U are getting a expert now at jacking up sadly


----------



## KellyG

yep, i have just filmed it so i can show my mates lmao


----------



## ebonie

nutter


----------



## Moth

Thanks girls, but don't change your plans for me,   you go ahead with your usual times and i'll see what i can do (had so many appts lately i always seem to be swapping and changing  at work and leaving early!) I'm on my own on a Mon so it's a bit difficult, but will try my best!

What time do you normally start & leave your ''get together''?

Moth x


----------



## kara76

we usually leave at around 8ish i think but im willing to stay later

first time i met andi i left at 1030pm i think lol


----------



## Moth

Cheers Kara. I doubt i can finish early but will let you know nearer the date for definate. 

Moth x


----------



## kara76

cool

so are we saying the 28th?


----------



## miriam7

yep...what time?


----------



## ebonie

I have been thinking what time


----------



## kara76

i have a planning appointment at 2pm so im ok to meet, might just have a starter though as im skint
so who is meeting?

1. kara


----------



## miriam7

1. kara
2. miriam
3. emma


----------



## ANDI68

might just have a water, as I am skinter


----------



## miriam7

will sally be coming..be nice to see her?


----------



## kara76

1. kara
2. miriam
3. emma 
4. ravan


----------



## ebonie

Is chilli pepper and sally and ness coming kara lol


----------



## kara76

1. kara
2. miriam
3. emma 
4. ravan
5. chilipepper

i have txt ness and sal

andi you coming matey


----------



## kara76

sal won;t be coming but send her love and nikki can't make it this time


----------



## popsi

I hope to make it girls   ... depending on what af decides to do or not as case may be lol


----------



## KellyG

i may be able to if i can find someone to have josh


----------



## kara76

1. kara
2. miriam
3. emma 
4. ravan
5. chilipepper
6. tania


----------



## ebonie

What time are we meeting up im easy lol


----------



## kara76

i have an appointment at 2pm so will be there as soon as i can

probably around 330pm


----------



## ebonie

Ok hun that sounds a god time i will be there for that time ..
I hope ur appointment goes well kara


----------



## kara76

chillipepper might not be coming now girls, she is having some pain after ec


----------



## miriam7

gutted she makes me laugh... how many egg did she get?


----------



## Moth

Hiya ladies

All being well, will be coming tomorrow, so should be there by about 5 as am finishing work a bit early.

Moth x


----------



## ebonie

Aww thats fab moth it will be nice to meet you !!
And i willl find out ur real name


----------



## Moth

Aha, but i may wear a mask and disguise my voice - have been having lessons from Spooks  

Yes, it'll be good to meet you all too.

Moth x


----------



## ebonie

mm spooks have been teaching u a few things havent she   it will be lovely to meet you xxx


----------



## miriam7

lol moth will be revealed!  calling kara  i might take up up on the offer of a lift froim hospital if your still offering...as am thinking about ringing them and asking if i can have some progesterone...just to be on the safe side..hopefully they will let me pick up a prescription...


----------



## Moth

Miriam - if you have a lift with Kara -have you got a lift home?

Moth x


----------



## miriam7

my mum or jeff will get me if im stuck ..if not i would gratefully have a lift with you ... where do you live agan...my memory is rubbish!


----------



## Moth

No problem, it's a pity to drag someone down to Bridgend when i can go home via Newport.

Moth x


----------



## miriam7

ok that would be great ...thanks alot and see you tomorrow


----------



## Moth

Miriam - OK - have sent you a pm.

am off for an early night. See you all tomorrow!

Moth x


----------



## kara76

feeling the love girls

miriam no problem hun


----------



## miriam7

i hope the weather stays nice..im looking forward to it


----------



## Scouse

Ladies I'm hopefully going to join you (i know you've heard that before) but if AF doesn't turn up I'm hoping to get there formy 'initiation'!!!!!!!!!!  
(If AF does turn up, we have to go to clinic for blood tests when dh finishes work!)
You allmeeting at 3.30?
How will I know you all?


----------



## ebonie

scouse some of us will be there at 3..30 and some later we will be the nuns sitting in  the corner pmsl u cant miss us honest


----------



## Scouse

ebonie said:


> scouse some of us will be there at 3..30 and some later we will be the nuns sitting in the corner pmsl u cant miss us honest


You're talking to a catholic here ebonie - I KNOW what nuns get up to!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kara76

yeah 330pm, i might be a little late depending on if my appointment is late

and don;t worry you will know us lol, group of girls laughing loudly lol. 

so girls who is gona be there at 330pm, i know amanda will be,scouse i will pm you my mobile number at least you can txt when your there and i can always txt someone who is there if im not


----------



## miriam7

we will be the noisy bunch of women   we tend to sit near entrance of harvester if outside..and to the right of bar inside ...hope af holds off for a day so we can meet you !


----------



## Scouse

Thanks Kara!
That would be good as i'm a FF meet virgin.
Will let you know tom for def!  Still praying AF will arrive!


----------



## KellyG

scouse please make it i dnt want to be the onlyff virgin meeter person


----------



## ebonie

Hey girls this will be the first and last time u will be virgins for the day


----------



## miriam7

we were all ff virgins at 1 time kelly! be brave


----------



## KellyG

i am brave miriam just dont want to be the only virgin you see i lost my virginity for most things before my mates


----------



## Scouse

Kelly can't remember the las time I was called a virgin!
Kelly if you're travelling from Cardiff, I could always pick you up?


----------



## kara76

girls moth is coming too and no one has met her and also no everyone has met a friend of mine tania

so you won;t be alone girls


----------



## KellyG

thanks scouse but im gonna drive, im not drinking so may aswell, do u want me to pick u up? not sure wot time my dh will be finishing work tho


----------



## miriam7

yep karas right ...so come ladies!


----------



## kara76

think i better get to bed soon as i have an early start as im joining a mate for her et, yeah i get to watch for a change


----------



## KellyG

yeah i might go to bed too gota drop josh off at SIL at 7.45 lol bless her she prob still be in bed


----------



## Scouse

Kara where do you live?
I live in the Bay - it would make sense to share a lift!
I've just pm'd my mobile no. so text me .


----------



## miriam7

ehos the mate kara is it chillipepper? how many eggs did she get?


----------



## kara76

i live in pembrokeshire

i have to be in cardiff for 10am to go from et with a friend and then go back for my appointment at 2pm and then the meet

yeah chillipepper, she got 12 eggs that made 4 embryos, she probably won;t be coming to the meet


----------



## Scouse

kara76 said:


> i live in pembrokeshire
> 
> i have to be in cardiff for 10am to go from et with a friend and then go back for my appointment at 2pm and then the meet


Kara never realised you lived so far out!
Any time you need somewhere to go in Cardiff let me know!
Even tom if you want to crash somewher between appointments you are more than welcome here!


----------



## miriam7

she will need to go home and rest up... tell her good luck and we will see her next meet


----------



## miriam7

oh i just realised theres only 3 days between our transfers!


----------



## kara76

thanks hun thats really nice

im off to meet ravan inbetween tomorrow , if i can remember the way that is lol, thank you for the offer and i might well come visit sometime as i have a few appointments in september and oct if i get my dates lol

right im logging off, see you all tomorrow and fingers crossed i will be there on time i hate being late

i will wish her luck hun, she is having pain following ec and yeah if she feels the same tomorrow she will be going home


----------



## miriam7

ok txt you in the morning and see you tomorrow!


----------



## Scouse

Any time Kara!
I'm going to bed now s hope to meet you all tom X
Kelly hope you got my pm........... I'll log on tom to see what you're up to or text me!
Sweet dreams all X


----------



## miriam7

see you tomorrow scouse ..goodnight ...im off to look at harvester menu to see what i can eat


----------



## popsi

girls

just popping in to wish you a fantastic meet today, there are so many newbies goin i will feel like the virgin next time   i wont know any of you LOL! , i still feeling a bit   today and af will not arrive full blown guess its the cyclogest fighting with it  so test again wednesday to keep hospital  happy and then off them, hopefully will not be too bad for me time away !

right off to buy a new fridge freezer now mine packed in last night !!!


----------



## KellyG

ladies im not comming today my dog has 2 great big pus lumps on his shoulder and we taking him to the vets at 5. have a fab meet and will see u at the next one

scouse didnt get no pm huni x


----------



## Scouse

Ladies I may/ maynot be making it??
Started spotting and clinic ringing me back with time to go in.  Both dh and I having a string of blood tests but can't go in til he's finished work!

And got to be honest..........was looking forward to travelling in with kelly!  
BUT i will try to still come if not at clinic too late?
Sorry for being such a light weight!!!!!!!!!!! I'm not normally!


----------



## miriam7

try nd book the dog in earlier kelly! hope you could come after your bloods scouse...  hope your ok popsi thinking of you


----------



## Scouse

Thanks Miriam! 
I'm waiting for clinic and dh to ring me back and I HATE WAITING    

Bit concerned (sorry if TMI) but still not proper  AF ............still just streaks!!!  I've never wanted AF to arrive so much ever!!!!  
If I don't make it  will be thinking of you!


----------



## miriam7

always the same if waiting for af..  its a no show! not wanting af..she shows her ugly head


----------



## miriam7

right im off now ..in a rush.. see you at the meet if your coming!


----------



## kara76

so girls its the 1st August, better sort a meet out

i can have a drink to as newbie michelle is gona come and drive....watch out girls, ebonie me and you and vanilla vodka


----------



## ebonie

kara im glad u can have a drink god help them all  
but the sad thing is there was no vanilla vodka last time   i hope they have it by the time we go  
Yeah im up for the next meet whats the date  girls 
welcome michelle to the next meet!!!


----------



## kara76

im in work tuesday so will post up some dates

andi is away mid august and its my birthday so that out so towards the end of the month i reakon


----------



## ANDI68

Andi is away next Fri night  

Back on the 16th


----------



## kara76

no way you lucky girl so anytime after the 16th then


----------



## ebonie

Sounds good girls u ready for a good drink kara, IT was a bit boring drinking on my own


----------



## KellyG

im havin ec on the 18th so whenever 4 meee


----------



## kara76

21st august ?


----------



## KellyG

might be et for me


----------



## popsi

i dont seem to have any dates to avoid after 18th


----------



## miriam7

im easy as usual


----------



## ebonie

21st august is no good for me as it is a thursday


----------



## kara76

i can;t do the week after as its my anniversary

im back in work sat and will throw some other dates up


----------



## deblest

I'm fairly easy - just don't make it on AF again pleeeeeeeeeeese.

I really need to come to one of these meets - and I can have a drinky too


----------



## kara76

25th 26th? these good for everyone

will add some sept dates tomorrow


----------



## kara76

sept dates im good for, unless i have to cancel last minute...due to biospy

3rd 4th

8th 9th 12th 17th 18th

im assuming we are sticking with week days

3rd and 4th is a good one for me i think


----------



## ebonie

The only good date for me is the 8th sept!!
Im going away on a hen weekend on the 5th so need to be home with jack and darren before hand !!


----------



## kara76

damn im working the 5th boo boo

how about the august?


----------



## ebonie

The 21 august one might just well be good 
i will ask to swap my shift in work ill speak extra nice to them


----------



## kara76

how is the 21st august for everyone

if i remember right kelly would be having transfer that day, but maybe we coul meet here and again in sept?


----------



## KellyG

yep i  might be having et then but go ahead ladies i will catch up another time


----------



## ebonie

So girls what date is the meet


----------



## kara76

some of my dates might have change cause im gong drifting


----------



## KellyG

that at llandow kara


----------



## kara76

llandow is the 21st sept and the 6th is in somerset


----------



## KellyG

see i know


----------



## kara76

yeah im good for the 21st


----------



## ebonie

kara hun sorry i just deleeted that post cause i thought it was no good the dates   ur not talking to urself hun 
21st august


----------



## kara76

lol mad woman


----------



## ebonie

Kelly is ur et on the 21st hun ?


----------



## KellyG

yep it might be. come see me in hosp with my legs in the air


----------



## Moth

Kelly -  

When i lived abroad, i used to drive past a town called 'spread eagle village' - maybe we should all move there  

sorry, i can't make meet on 21st, have to go out that night with friends i haven't seen for yonks.

Hiya Emma - how's things?

Moth x


----------



## ebonie

ok kelly we will be there  
im ok thank you moth how r u


----------



## Moth

All ok here thanks Emm. Lots of news to catch up on though - can't believe it! Took me 2 days to read through all your posts, you chopsy lot. 

moth x


----------



## popsi

moth.. us talkative .. NEVER    lol


----------



## ebonie

lol it was the other girls that was chopsy moth i wwas quiet cause i aint been on here lol
i blame popsi she dont stop talking honest


----------



## popsi

me and ebonie are the quiet little wallflowers.. arnt we ems


----------



## Moth

I don't know how you all find the time to stay on here so long - don't you go bog-eyed    from looking at the screen so much. I'm on a computer all day at work, so try not to stay on here too long! 

Glad your plans are in place Popsi - it's good to be focused on things.

Emm, i agree, you've been very quiet - now that Miriam's got her bfp you won't have a late night buddy to talk to on here   She'll be in cwtched up in bed by 9!  

Moth x


----------



## ebonie

lol ive been in bed in teh day and working at night moth lol its not by choice to be quiet  

mm i agree popsi we are the wall flowers hun  

moth mmm i think miriam could well be tucked up in  bed by 9pm


----------



## miriam7

lol not! not yet anyway we will have to wait and see


----------



## ebonie

Good night girls im of to wokr 
speak soon hugs emma xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Moth

Emm, i'm sure you and Popsi will be able to entice Miriam to stay up late with your late night conversations! She'd be afraid she was missing something. Where are you Miriam? Aren't your ears burning!

Moth x


----------



## kara76

bye huni

we must set a date

we need to see eachother and see andi's tan


----------



## KellyG

by em talk soon xx


----------



## Moth

Nite Emm

Oh there you are Miriam. How's it going?

Moth x


----------



## miriam7

sorry been watching bb and sorting my food out lol yeah more food ...im fine real happy  is it the 21st or are we choosing another date then


----------



## kara76

well im good for that date


----------



## kara76

18th September anyone?


----------



## kara76

bump

come on girls!!


----------



## miriam7

im free he he


----------



## ebonie

Hello well i might be able to come on the 18th september but it would all depend if we find a cheap holiday   we are looking now    my hoidays start on the 19th of sept so if i had a late flight then i would be able to come 
mm i think i  have just cofused you all


----------



## kara76

ebonie its makes sense

i think we should fix a date


----------



## popsi

i agree a date when we can all go


----------



## kara76

ok looks like september isn;t gona work for us

im in cardiff on the 2nd on october

anyone wana meet that day?


----------



## kara76

NEXT MEET

2ND OCT

HARVESTER, SARN SERVICES 3PM ONWARDS

WHO IS UP FOR IT

1. kara


----------



## kara76

1. kara
2. ravan


----------



## popsi

on a course in work that day not sure what time its gonna finish   so will investigate and see


----------



## kara76

popsi

we will be there til late no doubt


----------



## miriam7

1kara
2ravan
3 me!


----------



## kara76

1kara
2ravan
3 miriam
4 popsi (hopefully)
5 tania
6 nikki (maybe)


----------



## popsi

hopefully.. its the 2nd day of the course and i am hopeing we get an early finish, and i can come straight from swansea then .. it be good to meet up


----------



## kara76

1kara
2ravan
3 miriam
4 popsi (hopefully)
5 tania
6 nikki (maybe)

girls im really looking forward to this, i might be in tears after my appointment though


----------



## kara76

bumping this up as its not long now


----------



## ebonie

1kara
2ravan
3 miriam
4 popsi (hopefully)
5 tania
6 nikki (maybe)
7. Ebonie xx 

I have managed to get the night off yippe so ill be coming


----------



## popsi

looking as if my course will be earlish finish too.. so it looks good for me too xx


----------



## kara76

that is great news ebonie and popsi......

miriam i am in cardiff at 11am til whenever if you wana meet me there or something

i might even go to the shops if i have time and treat myself


----------



## miriam7

appoinments at 11 then? i will let you know closer to time ..thankyou   what time are we all  meeting


----------



## kara76

yeah and i said meet 3pm onwards just incase my appointment is late etc


----------



## ANDI68

1. Kara
2. Ravan
3. Miriam
4. Popsi (hopefully)
5. Tania
6. Nikki (maybe)
7. Ebonie xx
8. Andi

I guess I can make it    I hope you will recognise me girls with all this weight I've lost   (yeah right)

No newbies joining us?


----------



## popsi

lol andi, wear a badge  , you will recognise me i still as fat as ever LOL !!


----------



## ANDI68

Don't be daft And, that's what I meant ... I'm still fat !!!!


----------



## kara76

come on newbies

michelle would have come but she should be having et that day


----------



## popsi

lol.. shut up Andi   x

kara.. how r u feeling honey x


----------



## ebonie

1. Kara
2. Ravan
3. Miriam
4. Popsi (hopefully)
5. Tania
6. Nikki (maybe)
7. Ebonie (Maybe)
8. Andi


----------



## kara76

anyone else?

really looking forward to this girls


----------



## kara76

1. Kara
2. Ravan
3. Miriam
4. Popsi (hopefully)
5. Tania
6. Nikki (maybe)
7. Ebonie (Maybe)
8. Andi
9. michelle
10. lou


----------



## ANDI68

Who are the newbies?


----------



## kara76

michelle is an ivf wales girl and lou is on ff but is visting pembrokeshire while her dh works here so is coming too


----------



## ANDI68

Are you all riding together?


----------



## kara76

no as i have to be at clinic at 11am, or before as i have to collect a sample en route


----------



## ANDI68

en route LOL this sounds like an Emma story


----------



## kara76

i know..........pmsl

just hope i don't spill it


----------



## miriam7

lol where you pickin it up from kara   anyone else coming to meet ...come on you know you want to


----------



## kara76

i was gona say something really rude but i wont

i shall pick up da sample from swansea


----------



## miriam7

too rude was it ...save it for the meet


----------



## ebonie

XCome on kara what was u going to sya hun


----------



## popsi

ems.. u coming to the meet hun


----------



## ebonie

mmm maybe if darren is home to have jack


----------



## popsi

shall i send john to babysit


----------



## ebonie

Good idea popsi   john likes rugby dont he as well


----------



## popsi

adores it lol


----------



## ebonie

Good im glad lol


----------



## kara76

so girls the meet is almost here again


----------



## popsi

girls.. not too hopefull that i gonna make it.. courses are running till between 5pm and 6pm at moment, and it will take me almost an hour to get to bridgend then.. i am hoping   that we finish early on Thursday and i get to make it x


----------



## kara76

gutted

can you have a mega head ache or something, im not planning on leaving bridgend til 9pm ish


----------



## kara76

later if need be


----------



## popsi

i will try my utmost to be there.. i really want to come .. i got to be home by 9.15pm as John is nights, i will pull out all the stops .. no good fluttering my eyelashes at tutor its a woman lol !


----------



## kara76

hun if you can;t we must meet soon


----------



## popsi

i agree honey.. maybe somewhere a bit closer for you too lol.. you have to travel so much, i may yet be there dont right me off yet x


----------



## Queenie1

hope you all have a good time at the meet tomorrow would have loved to have come but i have yoga on a thursday night and i have already paid for the course.

hopefully i will be able to meet up again with you all.


----------



## kara76

there will be a meet next month and then a crimbo meet so watch this space hun


----------



## ANDI68

whos a definite for tomorrow?

I challenge it to be a non fertility meet.  Would be nice to know other things about us all LOL


----------



## kara76

ANDI68 said:


> whos a definite for tomorrow?
> 
> I challenge it to be a non fertility meet. Would be nice to know other things about us all LOL


what are you on today.........it will never be a non fertility meet, even in my normal life , fertility is mentioned each day


----------



## ANDI68

Ok, I'm not coming then


----------



## kara76

liar liar your bums on fire lol.


----------



## ANDI68

Don't all rush to put your names down now girls


----------



## kara76

1. kara
2. andi
3. tania
4. ravan


----------



## ANDI68

Is that all?

I thought Miriam was going?


----------



## ANDI68

kara76 said:


> 1. Kara
> 2. Ravan
> 3. Miriam
> 4. Popsi (hopefully)
> 5. Tania
> 6. Nikki (maybe)
> 7. Ebonie (Maybe)
> 8. Andi
> 9. michelle
> 10. lou


What's happened to all these people from the other day?


----------



## kara76

1. Kara
2. Ravan
3. Miriam
4. Popsi (hopefully)
5. Tania
6 Ebonie (Maybe)
7. Andi
8. michelle
9. lou

i think this is right


----------



## kara76

you asked for them to add their names not me.........boo boo to you lol


----------



## popsi

dont know if i gonna make it.. not long got in from todays training.. so not holding too much hope on early finish   .. hope we have another one soon girls


----------



## kara76

poo poo poo

we will hun and hey i can always pop to swansea for a smaller meet up


----------



## popsi

cool.. and there is a lovely beefeater on the m4 by port talbot too .. if anyone ever fancy's a change


----------



## ebonie

Im a maybe as well !!
I think the next meet should be on the weekend as its not fair on the people that work monday to friday as poor popsi have had to miss out a few times due to work circumstances im sorry popsi u cant make it again hun we will do another one but better days and times around you hun   or maybe popsi u can have a sudden case of sickness on the day


----------



## kara76

sounds good mate

tania is swansea way too

yeah weekend day is fine, this date was posted by me as no one could make up their mind.....sorry


----------



## kara76

i think the next one should be a party one pmsl


----------



## popsi

weekdays are usually best for me girlies.. its just we havin a complete new system in work in 2 weeks so lots of training.. after october i will be fine for week days


----------



## kara76

how dare they lol

should i call you with an excuse lol


----------



## ebonie

Popsi i think u will have a sickness bug coming on


----------



## kara76

spooks you are so funny

would be great to meet you one day


----------



## miriam7

im still coming ... i like the sound of beefeater ..im bored of harvester menu


----------



## kara76

you would now the burgers have worked lol

1. Kara
2. Ravan
3. Miriam
4. Popsi (hopefully)
5. Tania
6 Ebonie (Maybe)
7. Andi

michelle is not coming now as she is still in a little pain from ec

small meet tomorrow


----------



## popsi

girls..in case i dont make it   hope you have a nice time and try not to scare the other customers too much lol x i will text someone to let you know if i gonna be there or not this afternoon i will know by then xx


----------



## kara76

hope we see you later hunni

fingers crossed


----------



## ebonie

Hello girls il see you down there  
Aww popsi i hope u can make it hun  
Anyone else wanna come meet us there


----------



## KellyG

are u back yet?? BLEAH to you all        Come baaaaaaaaaaack


----------



## popsi

hi girls

hope you enjoyed.. gutted i could not be there.. you probably still chatting now knowing you lot lol

see you all soon i hope

i off to bed now.. been a busy week xxx


----------



## ebonie

Hello kelly and popsi yeah we are back girls good meet had a laugh you lot need to come next time


----------



## miriam7

im home safe and sound but bloated think i will need to wear pjs to next meet   had a great time and is was lovely to see you all and to meet you scouse


----------



## ANDI68

As always, a fun time girls.  Emma you are star  

It was good to meet you eventually Scouse.

Missed you tonight And  

You wanna hear the plans for the next meet girls


----------



## kara76

im home too knackered, having a cuppa and then bed

weather here is so bad

night all


----------



## ebonie

spooks was that u in the corner in disguise


----------



## Laura36

What's the plan for the next meet? I'd love to come if I can work out how to get off work!


----------



## kara76

crimbo party is gona be a good one. the pregnant ones can look after the drunken ones lol

there will be a meet in november first


----------



## Laura36

Excellent Christmas party sounds good


----------



## Scouse

It was lovely to meet you all last night...........sorry I had to leave early! 
Had to pick up a McD Happy Meal for dh last night and take it to the hotel with me!  And he HAD  told his colleagues i was there for a jab in my  
Anyway look forwardto the next one!
Love to you all X


----------



## ebonie

Hello scouse did u have ur safety glasses on    
It was lovely to meet you as well


----------



## Scouse

Not last night............... but think he's getting a bit frustrated!!!!!!!!!!!!  
Think I'll start sleeping in them just in case!


----------



## popsi

glad you all enjoyed girls.. i feel left out now as i dont know what your all talking about


----------



## ebonie

Mmmm i think u may have to   ive just got this image in my head now   

Aww popsi hun  scouse may tell you if you ask her nicely


----------



## Scouse

I can't explain.............I didn't really understand the 'dirty' conversation (being a good catholic teacher and all!)  I just kept  !  It WAS ALL EMMA'S FAULT!


----------



## ebonie

LOl mmmm scouse i think i was rather shocked, im the quiet shy innocent one   

i didnt realise you was a catholic teacher and i asked you if u was a re teacher oops sorry


----------



## Scouse

I teach everything!!!!!!!


----------



## popsi

scouse... you will learn.. its ALWAYS Emma's fault


----------



## ebonie

MM yes i know you teach everything scouse (safety glasses) you certainly taught me a few things last night    
Popsi   how could u say that i am the innocent bystander in all these discusions i just nod and smile politely   

Next meet should be good as well looking forward to it..

I'm off out now girls me and j is going down a friends House a few of us will be there and i might be talked in to having a apple juice or two


----------



## kara76

popsi the usual dirt hun


----------



## kara76

so girls

who is up for a nov meet?


----------



## miriam7

me


----------



## kara76

i will post some suggestions for dates


----------



## kara76

unless anyone else has any ideas?

popsi is a week day good for you?


----------



## popsi

yes a week day is great for me


----------



## ebonie

Hello girls what about the 3rd of november or 10th of november  

Or girls what about a day next week anyday as im off on hols


----------



## miriam7

any is ok for me


----------



## kara76

im off next week so won't be able to i don't think, neice and nephew are down and i think i better give dh attention

will check rota for the others dates ebonie


----------



## ANDI68

I could probably do Tuesday if all goes okay this week.  I'm back in work Weds - Fri


----------



## Jule

Is this invite for everyone as it would be lovely to meet people in person rather than just over the computer.


----------



## heleychamp

I'll try and get the day off, just need about 2 weeks notice  seems i'm the only one who works here anymore xxx


----------



## kara76

i can do 

6th


----------



## kara76

sorry for the quick post

i can't do next week as luke would have the car and my car would cost a forture to come up ;( plus im off work of hols

maybe you girls have a mini meet next week and we can have a big one at the end of the month

26th/27th or 1st/2nd dec?


----------



## kara76

jule this invite if for everyone


----------



## Taffy Girl

I will try and join you - depending on the date .... but I'm an awkward sod with work too   - so just pick a date and I'll see if can join you.


----------



## miriam7

all newbies wecome   kara are we still going to have a christmas meet up too ?


----------



## lola C

i would love to come along too but it will depend what I am working.

Hi btw


----------



## KellyG

same as me let me know


----------



## ebonie

All newbies welcome will be good to meet you all!!

I can do the 1st of dec cant do other dates as i am working!!


----------



## Queenie1

would love to meet up, i could do next week as it is half term.


----------



## KellyG

i can do 1st dec


----------



## ebonie

What about this tuesday then girls for a mini meet   well if u all come not a mini one lol

Tuesday 28th october !!

Whos going to come along!!


----------



## kara76

i can't do the 28th i would love too though boo boo

should we make the 1st dec a big meet, book it off girls. we can make it a little later than 3pm if that helps or come when you can


----------



## ebonie

Tue 28th oct
who else is coming  

1.Emma


----------



## miriam7

1.Emma
2.me lol i can do december too!


----------



## Queenie1

where will the meet be on tuesday and day or evening.


----------



## crazybabe

Where and when are you meeting girls - I've missed all the others

crazybabe


----------



## ebonie

Hiya girls we normally meet at harvesters just of sarn services !!

Afternoonish but some come at 3ish some come later we wait lol it all depends on what would suit us all girls !!!


----------



## Queenie1

any chance of making meet nearer to cardiff as have to come from abergavenny area as long as it doesn't put anyone out.


----------



## crazybabe

Sarn is a bit to far away from me 

crazybabe


----------



## Queenie1

where are you from crazybabe


----------



## miriam7

kara cant you see if michelle i think thats her name wants to come.. you could go halves on petrol then  
im up for meet anywhere im bored of harvester food lol


----------



## Cath34

I'd love to come and meet you all. Not sure if I can though as I'm awaiting an inspection at work any time now   I will try though. It would be nice to put faces to names. I feel like a kind of know you all a little bit by now


----------



## crazybabe

Hi quennie - I live in pontypool nr cwmbran, what about you

crazybabe


----------



## miriam7

its brill meeting up being able to put faces to posts... it was a bit scary at first like i was going on a blind date..but really i was meeting a bunch of nutters


----------



## popsi

not sure about next week girls as cant get off work early at the moment at all... but will try to make any date you have


----------



## KellyG

i may beable to do it but wont be till after 6


----------



## miriam7

we dont leave till bout 9 anyway lol


----------



## ebonie

yeah we are there till about 9ish !!
go to go to work good night xxx


----------



## Jule

Id love to meet you all on Tue i can make it in the day until about 5ish.  Where has it been decided you are meeting.  Im not driving at the moment as i have decided to do as little as possible until i know the results of my 2ww.  Depending on where you meet i may be able to get a lift.
Julia


----------



## miriam7

right whos up for mini meet on tue? then we will decide where! 
1 me   
2 emma


----------



## Queenie1

1. Miriam
2. emma
3. me (if its newport or cardiff areas)


----------



## ebonie

Any body else wants to come  ??

Ideas for where to meet as well 
So it can be central for everyone as easy to find ?


----------



## popsi

sorry girls ... but on tuesday i have a date with a six month old and some plastic ducks !! bath time with my friends little boy .. sorry but i have agreed to it


----------



## ebonie

AWw thats a shame popsi !!!
But never mind i expect u will enjoy it with the baby   have fun the both of you !!
I hope ur going to make the next meet hugs emmaxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## miriam7

yeah next proper big meet you better come or else


----------



## popsi

i bloody hope i can make it too .. i NEED to see you all again girlies x


----------



## ebonie

Hello girls 
just a suggestion but what about frankie and bennys in treforest nantgarw industrial estate just out side cardiff !!!


----------



## miriam7

sounds good ... if anyone else has an idea feel free to post


----------



## Queenie1

nantgarw is ok for me.

its hard to think of somewhere that has parking, what about TGI on newport road cardiff, or the dragonfly in newport just off tredegar roundabout ( don't no what its like there haven't been for a few years.) is there anywhere near cardiff gate. only suggestions hope you don't mind

emma where do you live.


----------



## popsi

enjoy your meet girls, sorry i cant be there, would not be able to come to all these far away places anyway lol take me all day LOL ! have a good chat x


----------



## Queenie1

popsi where do you have to come from perhaps we can find somewhere inbetween where we live to meet.

i'm a pain living so far away from everyone.

is anyone else coming to the meet.


----------



## popsi

queenie i live in the Neath valley.. but have a date with a 6 month old baby boy on tuesday  , hopefully meet you in the big meet next time in bridgend


----------



## miriam7

for big meets we meet at bridgend as its an inbetween for us all.. but as hardly no-one is able to come we will see whats easiest for people who are ...im easy as will be getting a lift or meeting emma to come if shes catching a train   emma where are you!


----------



## ANDI68

Enjoy your meet girls, I'll give it a miss and try and make it to the next big one in Bridgend


----------



## miriam7

why cant you come andi ... or is it too far as you are not driving ?


----------



## ebonie

Im from the rhondda valley queenie on the edge of it if i came id have to catch a train to cardiff!!
Treforest is easiest for me but ill go with the majority of you !!


----------



## ANDI68

I'm not driving at the moment Miriam and as I'm back in work Weds I could do with the extra day's rest.  Have fun girlies


----------



## miriam7

thats ok andi you rest and keep those embies warm    right so anyone else want to come ..


----------



## miriam7

meet at either cardiff or newport tuesday ...anyone else wanna join us ? 
1 me
2 emma 
3 queenie ?


----------



## Laura36

What time are you meeting girls?
I'm working but may come & meet you after if you're still there.
Cardiff or Treforest are both good for me.


----------



## miriam7

what time do u finsh work laura ? queenie what times ok with you aswell  ?  is 2 or 3 ok


----------



## Laura36

more likely after 6pm for me but I wouldn't want you all to hang about for me as it's quite a bit later.  If you're still there I can join you otherwise I'll get the next meet in my diary early.


----------



## ebonie

We will still be there laura a lot of chatting to do


----------



## Queenie1

any time for me as its half term. will have to leave in time to get home to do jab at 9.00


----------



## ebonie

Im good i can stay till late as jack is sleeping over my sisters so he can play with my niece   so anytime leaving for me !!!


----------



## miriam7

ok so we can meet at 5 and will wait for you laura to order food   ok so where too tgi fridays ? this is hard work


----------



## Queenie1

i will go where ever is best for everyone, cardiff or treforest.


----------



## ebonie

Im easy cardiff or treforest   
anyone else coming


----------



## Jule

Hi girls i would love to come but ill give it a miss this time.  It normally would be fine as i work in cardiff but i havent got the car as DH broke down on the weekend and also not been driving yet.  Have good time i would love to come next time though
Ju


----------



## Laura36

TGI's good for me (the one on Newport Rd?)

How will I know who you all are?  It's like a blind date but with a few people!


----------



## ebonie

lol it do feel like a blind date laura i totally agree   i remember my first meet omg i was so nervous I didnt know what weirdos i would be meeting  no offence girls   
but it was a great meet !!


----------



## miriam7

pmsl so true emma its like a blind date ! i will pm you my phone number laura ...do you think you will get there for 6.30 i think we might have to book a table as its half term it might be busy


----------



## ebonie

yeah sounds good miriam ...
anyone else want to come to the meet??


----------



## KellyG

I may be coming and tgis is only round the corner from me, will be letting miriam know


----------



## miriam7

ive just remembered theres no waiting area in tgis so when you go in you are seated at table to eat ...so will need to book table for 6pm  
1 me
2 emma 
3 laura 
4 queenie?
5 kelly maybe
any one else want to come? as need to know numbers


----------



## Scouse

Hi Ladies I may join you if that's ok? 
We may be taking dh's children to see Cardiff City, but if not i'll come to meet instead!
Time and place please..................


----------



## ebonie

Hiya scouse we are on about meeting at tgi fridays , It will be lovely to see you again hun


----------



## Scouse

thanks em.............what time?  Kick off is 7-45 so can't do both/  Will let you know! X


----------



## ebonie

mmm maybe the football will be called of


----------



## miriam7

you are more than welcome to come scouse will be great to see you again ... tgi fridays ...i might just phone them now and book a table for 6 at 6 better to be to big a table instead of not enough


----------



## miriam7

ok booked 6 at 6 lol


----------



## Queenie1

hi 
i'm def coming to meet really looking forward to meeting you all. it does feel weird thought going for a meal with people i have never met.


----------



## miriam7

lol i know i was quite nervous on first meet ...its ok we are normal people ..well normalish


----------



## Queenie1

how will i no who you all are. 

will have to leave about 8.00 to get home to do jabs


----------



## Queenie1

thanks for your number will ring when i get there.


----------



## miriam7

thats ok ring and 1 of us will come out to get you... im little(well was! ) short with blonde hair


----------



## Queenie1

little with a bump


----------



## ebonie

Hello girls i look forward to seeing you all later!!
Any one else want to come we will be at tgi fridays at 6.00pm just come along!!
see u all later love emma xxxxxxxx


----------



## Scouse

Queenie1 said:


> little with a bump


And HUGE [fly](.) (.)[/fly]

Sorry Miriam couldn't resist!

Ladies can't make tonight I'm afraid - dh has got tickets for tonight's soccer!  Really don't want to go!!!!!!!!!!
Much rather be with you!!!!!!!!!!!!! Especially as its on my door step!
Enjoy your night ladies X


----------



## miriam7

thats ok scouse ...we should be having a big proper meet in nov anyway ..will see you then   right im leaving soon to meet emma in cardiff ...but her mobiles not on


----------



## kara76

have a great meet all


----------



## Jule

Hope you are all having a lovely time, thinking of you enjoying yourselves


----------



## Laura36

Ebonie, Miriam & Queenie,
Great to meet you all earlier.  Hope you all got home ok.  I felt a bit guilty as you'd all travelled when I only lived around the corner!
Look forward to catching up again at the next big meet in Bridgend.

Em - I'm catching up on spooks now!

xx


----------



## Queenie1

em, miriam and laura it was lovely to meet you all. i had really great time. look forward to a big meet to meet everyone else.


----------



## kara76

glad you had a good time girls


----------



## ebonie

Miriam , queenie, and  cardifflaura, thank you for ur company i had a lovely time, Thank you for ur lift laura   glad u got home ok queenie   miriam where u to lol ??

Ps isnt spooks good laura


----------



## miriam7

im here   i was in my mums my naughty neice is staying and was still up ! thanks for lovley night ladies and the lift laura ..looking forward to next big meet


----------



## ebonie

spooks yes hun its you we are talking about hun  

Now i know where u got ur nickname from it all ties in


----------



## popsi

glad you enjoyed your meet girls  

my "date" went well too.. it was a lovely night, bathed him, played, fed him then cuddled him to sleep and put him to bed, no difference between a 6 month old boy and a 40 year old DH !!! they think the same lol


----------



## miriam7

except the 6 month old is a lot cuter  
whens the next meet meet then ladies ...kara put some dates up ...you know how long it takes everyone to agree


----------



## Queenie1

popsi glad to hear your date went well. 

yes when will the next meet be would love to meet more of you. 

thanks girls for the meet this week really enjoyed meeting you all, nice to have face's to the names.


----------



## kara76

i will put some dates up on Saturday

1st december is a maybe? we can meet early or later


----------



## Shellebell

new home this way
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=165386.0

it should have the latest discussions about the new dates


----------

